# aycrilc



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where to buy aycrlic sorry cant remember for the life of me how to spell it


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

acrylic? sheets? Home Depot sell it


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> acrylic? sheets? Home Depot sell it


Thanks I picked my brain for the spelling just could not get it  would it be ok to put acrylic on top of the tank instead of glass Thanks again Pat


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Unless it is realy thick (over 1/4"), it will sag. Glass is a much better material for a tank lid.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Glass is better, but I happen to have some 1/2" that fit over my 30G and used it. It still bows, but the weird thing is that it doesn't sag down in the middle, the corners curl up after a couple of weeks....so I turn it over and am good to go.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I had to replace my 100 with a 90 as it sprank a leak  the new tank has a divider down the middle so I have to cut it in two pieces and round off the corners then cut out for the filters hoses Iam running 2 then cut and hinge a piece for feeding so I thought it would be easier then glass  my lights fit over the top so there shouldnt be any weight on it .I quess I could put a couple of brackets in .


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

how about glass for most and then a short piece of plastic to fit around the hoses etc.


----------

